# Arcadia D3 big problems...



## stanstorts (Aug 10, 2012)

After building my new tort enclosure I decided to invest in one of these bulbs. I emailed Arcadia before purchasing with the dimensions of my new enclosure to find out if a 100w or 160w would suit, and also to ask if my current arcadia ceramic bulb holder which I've used with a exo bulb for a couple of years (E27 100w max) would be ok for the 100w D3, unfortunately after a week i had no reply so went ahead and purchased the 100w D3. 

After 1 week of use the bulb started to flicker and switch off, after removing the bulb today I can see a hole in the white plastic near the screw fitting which I cant remember seeing before..

http://i1248.photobucket.com/albums/hh484/stansdad1/th_c2771d3e.jpg?t=1346505058

I'm assuming this is my problem.. 

Any help appreciated.


----------



## Graham (Jan 27, 2007)

Looks as though there may have been a flaw in the ceramic and it's cracked with the heat, still it has a 12 month warranty so just take/send it back to where you bought it for a replacement.


----------



## Dan Bristow (Jan 12, 2008)

It looks as if it hasn't had a good contact with the connections in the screw holder thus had arced causing heat build up. The bulbs come with a yrs guarantee so send it back for a replacement and in the mean time check your fitting- with the power off, bend the middle connection in the screw holder out a little to ensure the tip of the new bulb has a solid contact. Also give it a general check over to ensure its state- if you can get inside where the mains cable goes open it up and check terminal tightness,for signs of burning etc.after all that and a new bulb it should be fine.


----------



## oscarsi001 (Feb 28, 2011)

i'm on the verge of giving up with all my mv's and replacing them with the lucky reptile halides. All the brands of mv i have tried are all as temperamental as the others and give nowhere near the quoted lifespan. One retailer i used to use, started to get really funny about replacing them after a few months despite the 12 month warranty.
the halides may be a little more expensive initially due to the cost of the ballast but the savings are soon accrued due to the lower running cost of the bulb and the fact it will last you a hell of a lot longer.
each to their own of course , these are just my feelings on the matter ........


----------



## petman99 (Aug 22, 2010)

oscarsi001 said:


> i'm on the verge of giving up with all my mv's and replacing them with the lucky reptile halides. All the brands of mv i have tried are all as temperamental as the others and give nowhere near the quoted lifespan. One retailer i used to use, started to get really funny about replacing them after a few months despite the 12 month warranty.
> the halides may be a little more expensive initially due to the cost of the ballast but the savings are soon accrued due to the lower running cost of the bulb and the fact it will last you a hell of a lot longer.
> each to their own of course , these are just my feelings on the matter ........


We run lots of Arcadia D3 MVB in our Reptile Centre and use Arcadia holders and we find that the bulbs last well and we change every 10 months.
We also do get faulty ones yes but against what we sell it is a very small indeed plus Arcadia will exchange any bulb for you in warranty with no hassle.
Just giving you another take on the bulbs.

As far as the lucky reptile ones if we sell 1 bulb every six months its amazing not sure how other retailers find them.


----------



## Arcadiajohn (Jan 30, 2011)

Hi,

A couple of points, flickering is almost always a connectivity issue. 

The hole you can see is 100% correct, it is called the gas exchange valve and let's the lamp expand and contract without exploding!! Big problems if that us not there

And......we are happy to offer a no quibble full one years guarantee so in the unlikely event of an issue just get a new one no bother!

We always answer questions if they get to me!! Usually within the hour best send a PM through here if anyone needs me.

John.


----------



## Graham (Jan 27, 2007)

> The hole you can see is 100% correct


Aha, in that case ignore what I said earlier! That's interesting as I have an Arcadia lamp for my geckos but never noticed the hole, had I seen it I might have assumed that it shouldn't be there!


----------



## stanstorts (Aug 10, 2012)

Many thanks for all the responses, good to hear that the hole is normal, great forum!

I'll check all the connections again before I return the bulb.


----------

